

Blogging vs. Building - coloneltcb
http://ryanhoover.me/post/66778907266/blogging-vs-building?utm_content=buffer889bb&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

======
johnmurch
You can build an idea by building an app or a blog post discussing it. It's
what you do next that makes the biggest difference. Are you going to continue
down that road of a through or let someone else take a hold of it.

Really interesting and something I have been thinking about a lot. In more
recent projects I have built a landing page and maybe a simple MVP to
showcase/mockups/etc. but then blog to try and drive traffic to it or use as a
discussion link.

------
rrhoover
Curious to hear what others think. Does there have to be a tradeoff between
blogging and building?

~~~
feralmoan
I definitely view blogging as a major distraction, it’s a time sink, tedious,
needs mental context shift, and is more of a long-tail investment, really
tedious. Did I mention tedious? It does let you solidify the message or
mental-model of your product, even if no-one even reads what you write, so I
can see the value of it. So maybe if anything its just a chance to re-group
and perhaps position yourself as an expert on xyz-topic if it aligns with
strategy. It’s like starting at a gym, initially a horrible experience but
then 6 months later you've got a new lump on your body which a doctor says is
just a 'blogcep' (and a remarkably small one). Anyhow, like any chore it needs
to fit into the routine somehow. Probably helps to be a people-person to begin
with.

~~~
disdev
Definitely a time-sink. And I seriously question its value as a long-tail
investment. Even if you use it to document processes or a tutorial, after a
couple of years or so it's out of date.

But I think you hit on the right value for someone who's not in the business
of blogging: writing out the idea. We can keep ideas in our head, even code
things out, but the process of putting your ideas into a blog post is a great
way to flesh it out.

------
cmac2992
Building your personal brand is very underrated!

